# Selbstbau Mauspad /// Aluminium



## tripod (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Erstaunlich wenig Aufwand... und es lohnt sich, wenn man bereit ist ca. 20€ zu investieren und ein wenig selbst zu basteln.
Man erhält ein einzigartiges und individuelles Mauspad._
entstandene Kosten:

Aluminiumblech(250mm x 250mm x 1mm): ~ 5€
Gummimatte 1mm: ~ 1€
Grundierung: ~ 5€
Lack(matt): ~ 5€
Aceton(oder sonstiger Fettlöser): ~ 5€
Schleifpapier(grob und sehr fein"wasserfest"): ~ 1€

Arbeitszeit:
Die schnelle Variante(15 Minuten Lacken, wird erklärt):
~ 3 Stunden (Anschleifen, Säubern, Entfetten, Grundieren, Grundieren, Lackieren, Lackieren, Lackieren, Lackieren) gut trocknen lassen (mindestens 24 Stunden)
~ 30 Minuten ("Blind"schleifen, Säubern)
Zuallererst ist Schleifen angesagt. Das Aluminiumblech gleichmäsig mit dem groben Schleifpapier anrauhen damit die Grundierung gut hält. Danach das Blech einer intensiven Wäsche an einem Waschbecken unterziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor dem Grundieren dringend die Oberfläche mit einem Fettlöser(z.b. Aceton) und einem Tuch reinigen. *Sicherheitshinweise beachten! Die Teile sind meist flüchtig, brennbar und/oder gesundheitsschädlich!*
Nach dem Reinigen natürlich nicht mehr die Oberfläche anfassen, also davor schon in eine lackierbare Position bringen oder nur noch die Unterseite zum Befördern anfassen.
Ich habe trotz Säuberung mit Wasser das Blech einige Male komplett mit Fettlöser abgerieben bis keine Rückstände vom Schleifen mehr abgingen.
*Atemschutzmaske nicht vergessen!* Gleichmäsig eine Schicht Grundierung auftragen. Ich habe nach ca. 15 Minuten noch eine zweite Schicht Grundierung aufgetragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grundierung habe ich gut 2 Stunden antrocknen lassen. Nun kam der weisse Lack dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier muss man sich nun entscheiden welche weitere Herangehensweise man bevorzugt. Entweder man lackiert die Schichten jeweils im 15 Minutentakt oder man lässt die einzelnen Schichten gut antrocknen,
dann sollte man die einzelnen Schichten jeweils mit einem feinen Schleifpapier erneut Anschleifen(inkl. erneutem Säubern der Oberfläche) damit die nächste Schicht auch sicher hält. _*Danke für die Info von Blutengel!*_

Das ganze sollte nach der letzen Schicht gut austrocknen bevor man die Oberfläche letztendlich "blind" schleift(für optische und Lasermäuse). Ich habe zwei Tage gewartet.
Für Kugelmäuse ist ein weiteres Schleifen natürlich nicht nötig. 

Ich hatte für den finalen Schleifdurchgang nur ein 1200er, wobei ein Schleifpapier mit 2000er Körnung empfohlen wurde. Wichtig ist, dass man nass schleift. _*Danke für die Info von badnaffy!*_
Habe mir aus dem Bogen vier gleich grosse Rechtecke geschnitten. Damit man die Oberfläche gleichmäsig glatt bekommt ist ein kleines Holzklätzchen o.ä. recht praktisch.
Zusätzlich zum nassen Schleifpapier habe ich noch extra Wasser auf die Oberfläche getan während ich geschliffen habe. Wenn man nun glaubt, es sei soweit, kann man das Blech
am Waschbecken gut abwaschen und abtrocken. Nun kann man, wenn man das Blech gegen das Licht hält sehr gut sehen, wo die Oberfläche noch "spiegelt" und man nochmals Nachschleifen muss.
Diesen letzen Arbeitsschritt habe ich auch "einige" Male durchgeführt. 

Das Mauspad soll natürlich nicht auf dem Schreibtisch hin und her rutschen. Darum habe ich mit Sekundenkleber 5 rechteckige Gummimatten am Boden befestigt.
Wobei ich mittlerweile am "unteren" Ende noch ein zusätzliches 6.tes angebracht habe(nicht auf dem Bild).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spass an alle, die evtl. auch ihr eigenes Mauspad basteln ​


----------



## badnaffy (19. Oktober 2011)

kurze frage... warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein mauspad??? 
was du das alles schon an metal und blech zusammen gebaut hast, dafür hättest sicher schon n anständiges mauspad bekommen^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Oktober 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> kurze frage... warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein mauspad???
> was du das alles schon an metal und blech zusammen gebaut hast, dafür hättest sicher schon n anständiges mauspad bekommen^^


 Hm... Wenn ich mir den 1. Satz so ansehe, weiß ich es 


tripod schrieb:


> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit einen enormen Verschleiss an Mauspad's.
> (...)


 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> kurze frage... warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein mauspad???
> was du das alles schon an metal und blech zusammen gebaut hast, dafür hättest sicher schon n anständiges mauspad bekommen^^


 
es ging mir um alternativen, wie ich auch schrieb.
mauspad's kaufen kann sich jeder. das alublech hat 5€ gekostet und ist quasi unkaputbar, solange ich es nicht verbiege oder ähnliches.

ich hatte einige mauspad's in den letzten monaten, darunter auch teure(>50€). beschichtung nach einigen Monaten ab oder das teil wird nach wenigen monaten rauh wie hölle.
das sollte in diesem preissegment eigentlich nicht der fall sein. evtl. hatte ich auch einfach nur pech, aber geärgert hat es mich schon enorm.
darum mein "eigenbau", weil ich keine lust mehr hatte die dinger andauernd hin- und herzuschicken und auf die rma zu warten. 

edit
eisenblech 3€


----------



## badnaffy (19. Oktober 2011)

ok ich hätte vielleicht besser schreiben sollen:
warum kaufst du dir nicht ein *ANSTÄNDIGES* mauspad?  

wenn die bei ihm so grossen verschleiß haben, soll er sich n hardpad kaufen..
oder gleich eins aus alu.. 
aber bei den dingern von oben  hätte ich ehrlich gesagt angst das ich mir entweder den tisch damit zerkratze oder den arm wenn ich an die kante mal lang wische^^

wenn er wirklich selber bauen will, würde ich gebürstetes aluminium nehmen als 2mm platte.. gibts im baumarkt


----------



## Blutengel (19. Oktober 2011)

Uuuiiih, noch n Mauspadselberbauer 

Wie iss denn so die "Geräuschkulisse" wenn Du die Maus bewegst?


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Oktober 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> (...)


 Lustigerweise habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen : D
Vor ein paar Jahren bei meinem ersten Selbstbau-PC-Kauf habe ich mir auch Maus, Tastatur, etc. neu gekauft. Als Mousepad das billigste im Laden: OZC Behemoth.
Mein erstes Stoffpad, es hat jetzt ein paar Franzen am Rand, wurde mehrmals gewaschen, ansonsten ist es wie beim Kauf. Top!


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Nicht mehr verfügbar : ((
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/354244


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> ok ich hätte vielleicht besser schreiben sollen:
> warum kaufst du dir nicht ein *ANSTÄNDIGES* mauspad?
> 
> wenn die bei ihm so grossen verschleiß haben, soll er sich n hardpad kaufen..
> ...


waren durchaus anständige dabei 
zerkratzen? verletzen? ordentlich geschliffen... und schon kann nichts passieren 
bauen will? hab doch schon 



Blutengel schrieb:


> Uuuiiih, noch n Mauspadselberbauer
> 
> Wie iss denn so die "Geräuschkulisse" wenn Du die Maus bewegst?


 ist eigendlich recht leise. ein wenig mehr als auf papier.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab dir mal was geschickt


----------



## Blutengel (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir Satin auf Plexi gespannt, ist absolut leise und angenehm "rutschig" für die Maus. Wenn der Stoff mal durch iss kommt einfach neuer drauf.


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Satin auf Plexi gespannt, ist absolut leise und angenehm "rutschig" für die Maus. Wenn der Stoff mal durch iss kommt einfach neuer drauf.


 
gute idee. über plexi hab ich auch einiges gelesen, aber nicht in verbindung mit stoff(satin).
lediglich milchig schleiffen und dann so verwenden, damit optische mäuse auch reagieren.


----------



## Blutengel (19. Oktober 2011)

Mir ging bei geschliffenen Plexi und bei anderen harten Werkstoffen dieses schleifende Geräusch bei jeder kleinen Mausbewegung auf den Wecker. Die Maus auf Satin ist so gut wie nicht zu hören,..... da muss man sich schon mit dem Ohr zur Maus beugen um da was warzunehmen.


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich jetz wirklich schnell mit der maus umherfahre hört man es schon.
empfinde es aber nicht als störend.

beim zocken hab ich dann auch eigentlich immer die kopfhörer auf, somit wird es mich da sicher auch nicht stören.

das mit dem stoffüberzug klingt wirklich interessant, mal sehen.

btw was mir mittlerweile aber echt auffällt, mein alupad is kaaaalt!


----------



## Blutengel (19. Oktober 2011)

Musste es ab und zu kurz auf ner Herdplatte anwärmen


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2011)

oder einen usb-tassenwärmer drunter


----------



## Blutengel (19. Oktober 2011)

Das wäre ja schon ne Marktlücke,....... beheiztes Metallpad


----------



## Forfex (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch ne Deathadder,allerdings für Linkshänder. Arbeitet die Maus auf dem Pad wirklich noch genau ? Also keine Probleme bei Shootern mit ,,zielen" und so ? Wie ist die Gleitfähigkeit ? Also auf mein Steelseriespad ,wenn Du Ihr einen leichten Stoss gibts gleitet sie von allein n Stück weiter. Ich könnt mir vorstellen das auf Deinem Alupad die Reibung zu gross ist ? Ansonsten ich ich auch Bock mir so ein Pad selbst zu machen.
*
*


----------



## Blutengel (19. Oktober 2011)

Also meine Erfahrung mit Allu und Plexi sind nicht so befriedigend gewesen. Gab ab und an schon "Aussetzer" in der Bewegung des Cursors/ Fadenkreuzes bei Crysis/ Wargead, CoD und FarCry2. Kommt warscheinlich dadurch das beide Materialien trotz anschleifen immer noch feinste Spiegelungen erzeugen können die die Maus irritieren. Mit meinem Satinpad gab es das noch nie. Die Stoffstruktur ist sehr fein und erlaubt eine sehr feine und genaue Abtastung.


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2011)

also bis jetzt ist mir kein ruckeln oder springen des cursor's aufgefallen, was aber noch nichts zu sagen hat.
zur gleitfähigkeit, anschubbsen... je nachdem wie stark, und die maus gleitet schon noch, vermute aber dass das alu-selbstbau-pad nicht mithalten kann. ein "leichter" rempler und die maus steht sofort.

werde mir evtl noch ein spray zulegen.

zielen werde ich jetzt dann noch testen


----------



## Forfex (19. Oktober 2011)

Nur so eine Idee. Eine Metalliclackierung könnte doch von Vorteil sein,wegen der vielen kleinen Metallicpartikel ??? Klarlack scheidet warscheinlich aus.


----------



## Blutengel (20. Oktober 2011)

Da seh ich Probleme weil der Laser der Maus dadurch vieleicht abgelenkt wird und nicht mehr sauber arbeitet! Mattlack iss da besser, meiner Meinung nach.

Nimm Kleber und kleb Satin oder Seide stramm gezogen über das Metall  Aber nur auf der Unterseite kleben, so kannste immer wieder erneuern wenn die Oberfläche verschlissen ist.


----------



## NCphalon (20. Oktober 2011)

Alte Teflonpfanne kaufen und Boden ausschneiden


----------



## tripod (20. Oktober 2011)

musste nun beim zocken schon einge "cursor-sprünge" miterleben.

natürlich schade, aber für mich ertragbar.

muss jeder selbst entscheiden. natürlich für engagierte zocker sicher ein "no-go". für mich als single-player überwiegen aber die vorteile.

teflonplatte hab ich auch überlegt, war mir aber schlussendlich zu teuer für "mal ausprobieren".


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> kurze frage... warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein mauspad???


 *->* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badnaffy (20. Oktober 2011)

lol^^ 
ich baue ja auch vieles und gerne selber, aber so ein blödes pad kauf ich mir dann doch lieber im handel, selbstbau macht mir in dem fall zuviel arbeit und die ergebnisse sind sicher nie 100% zufriedenstellend.. 

aber interessant zu lesen ist es trotzden wie experimentierfreudig der ein oder andere hier so ist


----------



## Blutengel (20. Oktober 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> nie 100% zufriedenstellend..




Öööhm,.... ich bin 100% zufrieden mit meinem Bastelpad  hatte echt noch keins das besser war.


----------



## tripod (20. Oktober 2011)

nach nun einem tag in gebrauch ein kleines fazit:

positiv:
- "gestaltbarkeit"
- das metallgefühl empfinde ich als angenehm
- minimaler aufwand

negativ:
- cursorspringen, z.b. 3 mal direkt hintereinander oder aber auch eine stunde ganz ohne

mal sehen, entweder ich bleib dabei, wobei das cursorspringen einem schon mal auf die palme bringen kann, wenn man ein browserfenster(oder programm) nur minimieren möchte und anstatt dessen geschlossen wird 
oder ich bespanne es wie blutengel ooooder ich geh doch noch mal einkaufen 

hab natürlich schon mal wieder ein wenig gesucht.
zwei pad's sind mir dabei besonders aufgefallen.
- Lian Li PT-M3A ~10€, sicherlich eine der preiswertesten varianten ein alu-pad zu haben
- alugraphics gamerPRO Basic ~40€, sicher kein "schnäppchen", aber 10 jahre garantie

werde meinen "selbstbau" aber zumindest so lange weiter verwenden bis mein pad aus der rma zurück ist.

spass hat es auf alle fälle gemacht auch mal was selbst zu basteln und evtl. noch weiterzuentwickeln.
das mit dem bespannen wäre eine gute idee das pad doch noch zu 100% einsatzbereitschaft zu bringen.

weggeworfen wird es sicher nicht, vermutlich landet das pad dann unter dem gamepad als unterlage


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Da dein Threat natürlich sehr wichtig für eine Planung ist,
habe ich mir folgendes überlegt.
Wie wäre es mit entweder einer Beschichtung KTL oder vllt sogar Rilsan.
Bespannen oder lakieren (Ähnlich KTL). Natürlich sollte der Reibwert möglichst gering sein.
Würde deshalb vllt nicht sogar anstelle vom schleifen eher polieren etwas bringen?
Wie ist eigentlich der Reibwert von Tafellack  vermutlich leider zu hoch oder?


----------



## tripod (20. Oktober 2011)

lackieren wäre auch eine idee. lack hätte ich noch.
da die blanke oberfläche eh auf dauer nicht gerade schöner wird.

werde morgen abend mal sehen, ob ich das noch irgendwie gebacken bekomme.


----------



## Blutengel (20. Oktober 2011)

Grundieren nicht vergessen, sonst platzt der Lack bei der kleinsten Berührung ab.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Und natürlich schön durchhärten lassen. Wie ist das denn mit Klarlack als Schutzlack. Wäre sicherlich gut als Schutz,
aber kann die Maus damit umgehen weil wäre ja ähnlich wie glas wegen Spiegelung.
Ich habe vor kurzen mit meinem Casemod weiter gemacht. Da habe ich z.B. auch eine Seitenwand lakiert.


----------



## tripod (21. Oktober 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Grundieren nicht vergessen, sonst platzt der Lack bei der kleinsten Berührung ab.


 
danke, hab ich glatt keinen mehr zu hause gehabt.

werde mal in den keller gehen und eifrig anschleiffen, entfetten und danach grundieren.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Und schön trocknen lassen das ganze, wobei die Grundierungen sind meist nach kurzer Zeit überlakierbar. Wichtiger sind da dann die späteren Lacke.
Außerdem solltest du auf die Verarbeitungstemps achten, aber ich denke das wirst du schon hin bekommen.
Interessant wäre für welche Farbe du dich entschieden hast.


----------



## tripod (21. Oktober 2011)

auf der acetan-dose stand "brennbar"... ich konnte nicht anders.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr oder weniger schön angeschliffen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grundierung erster durchgang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grundierung zweiter durchgang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke ich werde noch eine dritte schicht auftragen, sind noch ein paar unebenheiten bzw schleiffspuren zu sehen.

die farbe? die grundierung hat eigendlich einen schönen farbton... aber es wird vermutlich weiss werden.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Weiß klingt gut. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass du die Unebenheiten durch überlakieren weg bekommst. Wohl eher anschleifen mit passendem Schleifpapier.
Oder mit Füllspachtel aber ob das sein muss glaube ich nicht wirklich...


----------



## Blutengel (21. Oktober 2011)

Hihi, Megaprojekt Mauspad 

Klarlack iss meiner Meinung nach nix, das spiegelt und irritiert die Maus bei der Abtastung. Schööön matt, dann raffts die Maus auch


----------



## tripod (21. Oktober 2011)

also die schleiffspuren sind weg. das ist schon mal sehr gut 

in ca. einer stunde ca werd ich dann mal die erste schicht weiss auftragen.


----------



## badnaffy (21. Oktober 2011)

also lack ist garnicht gut weder für laser noch für led sensoren.. 
eine "stumpfe" fläche ist immer am bessten geeignet.. 
ich befürchte mit lack (auch mit seidenglanz lack) wirst du weiterhin deine sprünge mit dem mauszeiger haben.

was du machen kannst, lackiere es in einer farbe deiner wahl und kauf dir dann schleifpapier mit einer zweitausender körnung, 
das schleifpapier ist dann schon fast ein ledertuch 
dann schleifst du dir nass deine farbe stumpf... du wirst mit dem 2k papier kein rillen im mauspad sehen, es wird arsch glatt werden aber ebend (was wichtig ist) stumpf 
und immer schön nass schleifen, nicht trocken...!

ich bin gespannt, mach auf jeden fall weiter fotos von den arbeitsschritten


----------



## tripod (21. Oktober 2011)

danke für den tip! werde ich mir auf alle fälle vormerken.

erste weisse schicht ist aufgetragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausgerechnet jetzt ist die dose leer ... 
muss ich mir morgen neuen zulegen, aber hätte eh auch noch das sehr feine schleiffpapier gebraucht, von daher ok.

gesamtausgaben bis jetzt:
alu-pad: 5€
grundierung: 5€
schleiffpapier grobe körnung: 0,55€
schleiffpapier feine körnung: restbestand ~ 0,50€
noch fällig:
weisser sprühlack: ~ 5€
schleiffpapier 2k: ~ 0,50€

zeitaufwand bis jetzt:
anfängliches "blind"-schleiffen: ~ 1 stunde
(was ich mir im nachhinein natürlich hätte sparen können)
anrauhen, waschen, mit aceton entfetten, grundieren(lacken, antrocknen lassen, lacken, antrocknen lassen ...insgesamt 4 mal): ~ 1 stunde

wenn ich fertig werd ich meinen ersten post editieren, damit das übersichtlicher wird


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das Ergebnis nachher funktioniert. Sieht momentan an den Rändern aus als würde es stark spiegeln.
Aber kann auch an der nicht trockenen Farbe liegen?


----------



## tripod (21. Oktober 2011)

ja, ist noch nass abgelichtet.
werde morgen dann vorm erneuten lacken noch ein bild machen.

edit
habe vor mindestens 3 schichten lack aufzutragen, damit ich beim schleiffen nicht gleich durch bin 
nur um auf nummer sicher zu gehen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Da bin ich gespannt. Ganz besonders auch auf die ersten Probeläufe.


----------



## tripod (21. Oktober 2011)

und ich erst.

würde mich schon ärgern, wenn dann nur ein nutzloses teil dabei rauskommen würde,
oder die cursorsprünge immer noch da wären


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann hilft nur noch mit Millimeterpapier zu beziehen


----------



## tripod (21. Oktober 2011)

oder die stoffvariante von blutengel


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja vermutlich auch geringere Reiblautstärke. Nur wie ist es da mit den "Bremsen" Könnte mir Vorstellen das der Stoff vllt einen höheren Reibwert hat ausser vllt Satin.


----------



## Blutengel (21. Oktober 2011)

Öööhm,....... ich hab Satin genommen Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte deine ganzen Post nicht mehr auswendig drauf .
Aber dann kannst du ja bestätigen wie der Reibwert bei Satin ist.
Oder kenne ich den Post auch nicht mehr auswendig.
Ist aber doch schön das wir beide zum gleichen Stoff kommen.
Haben die Kleider unserer Frauen / Die edlen Gewänder
uns doch etwas beigebracht  
Wir lernen also durch Optik und Habtik an unseren Damen


----------



## Blutengel (21. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Wir lernen also durch Optik und Habtik an unseren Damen


 

Jooaa,.. mit den Händen über schlanke Taillen streifen die mit Satin bedeckt sind hinterläßt bleibende Eindrücke 

Und die Maus findet es genauso sanft und streichelweich,... soll heißen das die Gleiteigenschaften nice sind 

edit:
Grad ma n Bild gemacht, iss nur bisserl dunkel da es ja nimmer so helle iss draußen und ich auch keine Fotostudio mit Beleuchtung hab.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu 
Also das die Maus es weich und sanft braucht


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

sooo und weiter gehts.

schicht 2 mittag aufgetragen.

schicht 3 gerade eben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

Dem Finish kommst du näher, sieht sehr sauber lakiert aus.
Ich freue mich schon auf einen Test


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

danke, hab extrem aufpepasst damit kein staub oder ähnliches darauf landet.

musste nur noch ein wenig den heizkörper aufdrehen, war irre kalt drinn.

lasse es nun bis morgen richtig trocknen und dann kommt morgen die finale 4.te schicht drauf.

montag abend wird dann kurz "getestet" und vermutlich dann vorsichtig stumpf geschliffen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

4 Schichten, die sollten ja erstmal gegen abnutzung schützen ok wenn du die wieder runterschleifst ist es ja auch noch wieder etwas anders.
Ich glaube da werden einige sich auf Ergebnisse freuen


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

wäre fatal, wenn ich stumpf schleife und dann die alu-platte an einigen stellen zum vorschein kommt


----------



## Blutengel (22. Oktober 2011)

Lalalalalaaa,........ ich wills ja net komplizierter machen als es iss,..... aber ich hoffe Du weißt das man zwischdurch immer wieder mit 600er nass schleifen muss wenn man so lange zwischen den Schichten wartet

Ansonsten darf man zwischen Jeder Lage nur ca 15 min warten ohne anschleifen da sonst die Schichten keine Verbindung untereinander eingehen....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/171429-chieftec-mesh-casemod-projekt.html
Hier in dem Thread hab ich ne gute Anleitung zum Lackieren geschrieben, ist auf mehrere Posts verteilt, sollteste mal durchlesen.


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

hm, könnte spannend werden 

danke für die info, dann werde ich morgen mal keine extra schicht mehr aufsprühen,
sondern direkt stumpf schleifen und auf die grosse überraschung warten 

grundierung und lack hab ich nun ja... muss ich hald evtl noch mal von vorne anfangen...

bin ich mal sehr gespannt auf morgen nachmittag


----------



## Blutengel (22. Oktober 2011)

Muahahaha, ich find den Thread hier soo geil,....... es iss eine Moddingkunst, selbst bei der Herstellung eines primitiven Mauspads! Einfach nur geil 

So muss Modding sein!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

Alle Projekte beginnen doch klein und ein Casemod sind ja auch höchsten 5 Wände mehr + inhalt


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

aus fehlern lernt man und solange dabei nur freizeit und ein paar euro dabei flöten gehen ist das noch aktzeptabel. 
kleinere fehlschläge hab ich eigendlich fest miteingerechnet, weil ich bei sowas einfach drauf los arbeite...

umso mehr man sich damit beschäftigt, desto stolzer ist man danach auf sein "werk". hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

Du benutzt sicher eine Lasermaus stimmts? Gibts da keine Sprünge des Mauszeigers vielleicht? Manche Laser sind da sehr empfindlich.

Ich habe ein Hartes Mousepad das Razer Destructor und das seit Jahren, zwar teuer aber es geht nicht so leicht kaputt 

Aber selbstgebaut ist immer schöner


----------



## Blutengel (22. Oktober 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> umso mehr man sich damit beschäftigt, desto stolzer ist man danach auf sein "werk". hoffe ich zumindest


 
So schauts aus!


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du benutzt sicher eine Lasermaus stimmts? Gibts da keine Sprünge des Mauszeigers vielleicht? Manche Laser sind da sehr empfindlich.
> 
> Ich habe ein Hartes Mousepad das Razer Destructor und das seit Jahren, zwar teuer aber es geht nicht so leicht kaputt
> 
> Aber selbstgebaut ist immer schöner



richtig, eine mamba.

so eins liegt hier... hat ~ 1 jahr durchgehalten, nun ist es rau wie sandpapier.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> richtig, eine mamba.
> 
> so eins liegt hier... hat ~ 1 jahr durchgehalten, nun ist es rau wie sandpapier.


 
Rau?? Wie hast du das geschafft?


----------



## Blutengel (22. Oktober 2011)

Beim Zocken und gleichzeitigem Mittagessen mit der Gabel auf das Mauspad eingestochen weil es nicht im Game geklappt hat


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

gute frage... ich weis es nicht 

edit
ich habe sehr drauf geachtet :p


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Beim Zocken und gleichzeitigem Mittagessen mit der Gabel auf das Mauspad eingestochen weil es nicht im Game geklappt hat


 


tripod schrieb:


> gute frage... ich weis es nicht
> 
> edit
> ich habe sehr drauf geachtet :p


 
 Du meinst drauf geachtet das du mit der Gabel einstichst oder nicht einstichst?


----------



## Blutengel (22. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du meinst drauf geachtet das du mit der Gabel einstichst oder nicht einstichst?


 
Ich schrei mich weg


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du meinst drauf geachtet das du mit der Gabel einstichst oder nicht einstichst?


 


Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich schrei mich weg


 
ein Grund muss er ja haben


----------



## Blutengel (22. Oktober 2011)

Vieleicht sollte er uns mal n Video machen wie er so am PC hockt, dann könnten wir uns n Bild davon machen warum es so ist mit seinen Mauspads  Fokus auf die rechte Hand, damit wir alles genau verfolgen könnten.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

@tripod ist nur Spass, nicht das du dich hier angegriffen fühlst


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

ja, am besten mit live-cam, oder? ^^

das pad wurde weder mit gabeln oder sonstigen sachen misshandelt 

das liegt einfach da und es liegt nur die maus drauf, und hald meine hand 

edit


Gamer090 schrieb:


> @tripod ist nur Spass, nicht das du dich hier angegriffen fühlst


 
so habe ich das auch aufgefasst


----------



## Blutengel (22. Oktober 2011)

Schließe mich da Gamer090 an,....... aber ich denke er weiß es 

edit:
Hast Du Deine Hand in einen Handschuh aus 60er Schmirgelleinen gebettet?


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann habe ich keine Erklärung dafür wie das Mousepad so wurde,


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2011)

ich auch nicht 



Blutengel schrieb:


> Hast Du Deine Hand in einen Handschuh aus 60er Schmirgelleinen gebettet?



ein klares nein 

ich wische meine mauspad's auch nicht mit schleifpapier ab, falls die frage noch auftaucht


----------



## Blutengel (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kann es mir so auch net erklären. Wer weiß, jeder Mensch hat so seine Eigenarten und Handhabungen,....... manche haben sogar schon Pferde kotzen gesehen,... will damit sagen das es da ganz individuelle Gründe gibt!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

Vllt liegt es auch eher an der Maus? nicht das das ein Wireless Backstein ist


----------



## tripod (24. Oktober 2011)

habe gestern, weil sonntag war, einfach gar nichts gemacht 

habe die oberfläche leider "nur" mit 1200er schleifpapier bearbeiten können, da der örtliche baumarkt keine feineren hatte.
arbeit heute mit mehrmaligen durchgängen mit schleifen, waschen, abtrocknen gegen das licht halten usw
~ 30 minuten

umson zufriedener bin ich gerade mit dem ergebnis

noch flink ein paar antirutsch-gummi's angebracht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann man auf dem bild nicht erkennen, aber am rand sind noch einige sehr kleine stellen,
wo das pad nicht "stumpf" ist, aber da fahr ich normalerweise auch kaum herum.

werde mich auf alle fälle melden, sollten probleme wie cursorsprünge oder ähnliches auftreten.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht richtig gut aus.
Jetzt bin ich auf 3 Stunden Dauertest Quake 3 Arena gespannt


----------



## tripod (24. Oktober 2011)

ich hoffe mal nicht, dass bereits nach 3 stunden probleme auftreten 

werde es am wochenende mal mit c&c 3 und mass effect 2 testen 

bis dahin nur abends ein wenig browsen usw.

p.s. die oberfläche fühlt sich auf jeden fall sehr glatt an, hab mir noch ein 3000er schleifpapier geordert und werde damit dann noch nachschleifen


----------



## Blutengel (24. Oktober 2011)

Coooool 
Schaut fein aus. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit Deiner Arbeit Frucht


----------



## tripod (28. Oktober 2011)

habe gestern noch einen "fehler" an meiner maus gefunden.
hatte eine verkorkste firmware drauf... könnte evtl. sein, dass dadurch die cursorsprünge verursacht wurden.

mauspad seitdem ganz ohne cursorsprünge!


----------



## tripod (2. November 2011)

habe den ersten post mal ein wenig "umgestaltet"


----------

